# NetworkManager-1.8.4 DNS problems

## Soul Reaver

Hey,

so a few days ago NetworkManager-1.8.4 got stabilized and ever since then DNS does not work properly on my system anymore. Right after booting

and logging in I get 'Wired connection 1' with this:

/etc/resolv.conf

```
# Generated by resolvconf

search kabsi.at

nameserver 127.0.0.1

```

/var/dhcp/dhclient.conf

```
lease {

  interface "enp30s0";

  fixed-address 192.168.0.4;

  option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;

  option dhcp-lease-time 4294967295;

  option routers 192.168.0.1;

  option dhcp-message-type 5;

  option dhcp-server-identifier 192.168.0.1;

  option domain-name-servers 195.202.138.3,195.202.128.3,62.40.128.2;

  option domain-name "kabsi.at";

  renew never;

  rebind never;

  expire never;

}

lease {

  interface "enp30s0";

  fixed-address 192.168.0.4;

  option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;

  option routers 192.168.0.1;

  option dhcp-lease-time 4294967295;

  option dhcp-message-type 5;

  option domain-name-servers 195.202.138.3,195.202.128.3,62.40.128.2;

  option dhcp-server-identifier 192.168.0.1;

  option domain-name "kabsi.at";

  renew 2 2085/12/04 14:58:20;

  rebind 2 2136/12/18 23:23:49;

  expire 0 2153/12/23 18:12:27;

}

```

However, if I manually restart the NetworkManager service via systemctl a new connection 'enp30s0' appears and /etc/resolv.conf gets updates properly:

```
# Generated by resolvconf

search kabsi.at

nameserver 195.202.138.3

nameserver 195.202.128.3

nameserver 62.40.128.2

```

Why does NetworkManager not write the DNS information when it's started for the first time even though dhclient clearly returns the correct IPs?

Cheers.

----------

## szatox

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> nameserver 127.0.0.1 
> ```
> ...

 So... Do you use dnsmasq or something similar?

Looks like you had a local caching DNS service fighting against NM for control. If you do, you should see nameserver directive pointing to localhost. and the seed DNS should be defined in cacching DNS config file.

----------

## Soul Reaver

No, I don't. Interestingly, on my other system which uses NetworkManager and systemd everything works correctly after the update.

----------

## UberLord

The "generated by" comment line is a clue.

Have you tried reading the fine man page for resolvconf?

----------

## Soul Reaver

So I disabled the "resolvconf" usage flag for NetworkManager to see if it changes anything. Surprisingly, it works now (openresolv wasn't used by any other package). On the other (working) system that use flag is enabled as well, so it's still a mystery for me what exactly caused the problem here. It doesn't seem like resolvconf was used by anything beside NetworkManager.

Thanks for the help.

----------

## UberLord

resolvconf is used by quite a few things.

Anyway, it's job it so setup DNS resolution from many inputs, if you just use NetworkManager then you probably don't need it.

However, if it's not working a good starting point would be to read resolvconf(8).

This would lead you to look at the inputs by doing

```
resolvconf -l
```

If 127.0.0.1 is not listed there then it must have been configured by you in /etc/resolvconf.conf (which also has man page).

----------

